# Ever had an MRI?  Did you need sedation?



## Sunny4me (Nov 23, 2006)

My DH needs an MRI.  A technician once told me that 80 percent of people who have an MRI need sedation, but many of them don't realise it until they try it. ( I definitely needed it!)

My DH asked his doctor about this, and was told most people don't require it.

DH doesn't think he's claustrophobic. 

Did anyone here ever get to an MRI and wish they had taken some kind of sedation?

Thanks for sharing any experiences.


----------



## cindi (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had two of them done with no problem at all. In fact, I almost fell asleep! There is a kind of thumping noise, that I ended up making into some kind of wierd music.  

If he isn't claustrophobic, he should be fine. I don't really quite understand why so many people feel they are afraid of that test. It is no big deal. Honest.


----------



## sandesurf (Nov 23, 2006)

Sunny,
Our 20 year old (at the time) son found out he was claustophobic while going through the test. He was not able to finish it. This was while our friend, who worked in the lab, was sitting in the room and talking him through it. I felt so bad that I hadn't gone with him. It turned out fine, thank God, but now the 22 year old thinks he's afraid to fly because he'll get caustophobic again! We're asking for medication for our July trip to Maui.   
Good luck.


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had two...one where I had to be completely inside the machine.  I had no problem at all.  I just relived some of the places we had been on vacation!  Made it easy that way. No, I had NO sedation.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 23, 2006)

Just close your eyes and relax.  It's no big deal.

GEORGE


----------



## Karen G (Nov 23, 2006)

I've had two on my knee and one on my shoulder. I had headphones tuned to the radio station of my choice and I just closed my eyes. Sometimes it was hard to hear the music because of the noise of the machine, but the whole thing didn't last a long time.  Even when my head was in the machine when I was having my shoulder done it wasn't bad.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 23, 2006)

I had one on my lower back maybe 15 or 20 years ago. I really didn't have a problem with it. I take pt's down from our ICU for MRI's occasionally. I wouldn't say that a majority of them need sedation but, when I take them, they're pretty sick anyway and many are of the head for a change in level of conscienceness


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 23, 2006)

If he thinkss he will be OK, then he probably will be.  The first time, I had 5 mg. of valium.  It did absolutely nothing for me.  The next time I took 10mg.  It was a lttle easier.  Each time thereafter, I take valium, and a muscle relaxant.  It gets easier because I now know what to expect.  Now there are headphones available for music.  That has helped a lot.  I always pretent that I am playing laser tag with the banging noise.


----------



## kwilson (Nov 23, 2006)

bogey21 said:
			
		

> Just close your eyes and relax.  It's no big deal.
> 
> GEORGE


UNLESS you are claustrophobic! I am, and I take 2 MG of Lorazapam before any type of test that takes place in an enclosed environment. I also refuse to undergo any invasive medical procedure unless given Versed (Midazolam hydrochloride) beforehand. Many doctors don't understand how terrifying claustrophobia can be, and take a rather cavalier attitude about it. Screw them! I just refuse to let them treat me without medication.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm not at all claustrophobic and I had one once with no sedation. It is stressful. The bad part for me was that there's a wall about three inches above your face. You're just staring at this wall a couple of inches away for half an hour or whatever. Definitely leaves you alone with your thoughts, and I had gotten some bad news earlier that day. No lingering effects, though--I didn't suddenly become claustrophobic in other situations. 

If I needed another MRI, I would take a mild sedative, whatever the mildest you can take is, probably a little Valium. Or they have "open" MRIs now, that leave your face out, I think. If that's an option, maybe try that?

P.S. Remember, NO METAL! No belt buckles, no jewelry. I knew a big guy who WAS claustrophobic and got an MRI (with sedation) and when it was over they realized he was still wearing his belt, so the MRI was ruined. He went bananas when he found out!


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 23, 2006)

*mri*

I have had two.  One on my knee and one ankle.  I both cases, I was not confined inside.  I assume that being inside that machine would be a bit much.

Best of wishes for a successful test and recovery...


----------



## Gramma5 (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had 2 MRI's for neck injuries from a car accident. The first one had to be interrupted and I had to be taken out and given a sedative (most embarrassing since I am a nurse and thought it would not be a big deal!) I had no idea I was claustrophobic! I even had done tanning beds and never had any feelings of being "closed in".
The next time I took Xanax before the test and what a difference. Being totally inside a long  narrow tube that is 3 inches from your face can be very scary, if you have the slightest bit of claustrophia.
I've also had an open MRI for low back and that was not a problem at all. 

My 36 y.o son has had several MRI's over the years and he takes a xanax before each one and since it doesn't stay in your system very long, is able to function fine at work afterwards. My understanding of Valium is that it lasts longer in your system and could make you groggy for a longer period of time afterwards.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 23, 2006)

I have had more MRI's than I can count on 2 hands.  Anyway, the last one, my new MD decided to try the open MRI.  I had had a CAT scan of my lower back, which showed a large herniation.  I had the MRI to be more definative.  The MRI was negative.  I took the MRI films and the CAT scan films to another MD.  He told me that the open MRI's are really not first choice unless someone is truly claustrophobic.  The open MRI never picked up the herniation, and then I had to go for a closed one anyway.


----------



## Hophop4 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just had two MRI's before my back surgery and they gave me earplugs to soften the sound.  It sounds like a jackhammer pounding outside.  No big deal.  I made it thru the test. The tech kept talking to me.


----------



## ysr_racer (Nov 23, 2006)

Umm, I just closed my eyes and fell asleep.


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, get sedation!!  I once had to have the procedure stopped, even after my IV had been started, and they had already put the dye in.  I felt like I was being buried alive.  Now this was a closed MRI, not one of the more modern open machines, so that experience may be kinder.  I had to stop the procedure, have the IV removed and I rescheduled for another day, when I was sedated.  No problems the second time, with some ativan on boared.  Remember if he is sedated, he will need someone to drive him to and from the procedure.  Sue


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 23, 2006)

I "had" one a year ago, and wasn't in there long enough to hear the thumping, when I begged to be let out.
I have minor claustrophobia issues. The attendant asked me if I had't taken a sedative. No, nobody mentioned it to me.
I ended up with an open MRI, but the Dr. said the results are not always as good.


----------



## Mosca (Nov 23, 2006)

I had one this spring. The first time they loaded me in I just about freaked out, eyes open OR closed. The attendant suggested I try it with a towel over my eyes, and I went through it absolutely fine with no problems! They put headphones on me and played some crappy MOR top 40 stuff, but that was neither here nor there. The towel gave me the ability to imagine wide open space on the other side, an illusion that could not be destroyed by opening my eyes.


Tom


----------

